# Bibb County Hunting



## Thebody (Aug 8, 2007)

I just purchased land in Bibb County.  It's only 54 acres, but I hope to manage it properly and harvest quality deer. 

I have heard that special gun regulations apply to Bibb County.  My new property is bordering Twiggs County out Interstate 16.  Do these regulations apply to me and what are they?  I can't seem to fing them online in the regs.


----------



## Zeroed270 (Aug 8, 2007)

They used to have restrictions in the area of the I475/I75 corridor.  I believe it was shotgun only, but I haven't seen it in print in a few years.  If it doesn't say it in the regs, I would ask a DNR Ranger just to be sure.  You should be far enough out I16 where it wouldn't affect you.  Good luck.


----------



## MIG (Aug 8, 2007)

Several years ago Bibb County was removed from the "special" firearms restrictions for hunting deer.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Aug 8, 2007)

ALL of Bibb Co was shotgun only at one time, but it has now been removed.  Rifle is legal outside of City Limits.
And Bibb Co has some GOOOOOD Deer hunting too.


----------



## onemilmhz (Aug 11, 2007)

No more restrictions other than Macon city limits, you're good to go.  I have lived in Bibb County off and on for most of my life and have seen huge deer in my back yard, on the side of the road and even walking through downtown several years ago.  I was glad to see the restrictions lifted a few years back.  You've got some good deer down there I bet.  Let us know what you turn up!


----------

